# Beretta M9 ammo



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

I just ordered an M9 beretta 9mm, and I would like some input on what is recommended range ammunition. What manf/specs would you use? For home as well? (sorry if it a redundant question)
thank you, tom


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=16146

http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=16315&highlight=winchester+white

Cheap Walmart ammo for the range, hollow-points for defense.

-Jeff-


----------



## bwanatom (Nov 10, 2008)

*ammo*

thank you Jeff,
tom


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Ditto on the Walmart ammo for the range, and any of the premium JHP loads from Speer, Remington, Federal, or Winchester will do the job for defense.


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

Any cartridge from a major manufacturer is fine. I would however stay away from the steel-cased stuff from eastern Europe.

I would not make sense to use expensive hollow point loads for range use. Just use FMJ.

PhilR.


----------

